# Medemblik, Nord Holland



## Ruhrpott77 (3. September 2013)

Hi Zusammen.

Ich fahre nächste Woche ab dem 6.9.13 nach Holland in o.g. Ort am Isselmeer. Das ist bei De Vlietlande, allerdings sind wir im Park Zuiderzee (Garten an Gracht vorhanden).

Ich habe hier gelesen, dass es in den Poldern bei Schleppen auf Hecht ganz ok sein soll. Wer hat dort schonmal um diese Jahreszeit geangelt? Ich wollte mir ein Boot mieten und ein bisschen rumfahren. Zwei Schlepp-Ruten sind doch erlaubt, oder? Mich hat irritiert, dass die Holländer in den Videos immer nur eine Rute haben...

Plan B ist: im Garten sitzen und auf Karpfen angeln. Habe Boilies und Mais dabei. Auch hier meine Frage: irgendwelche Tipps?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## charly-wengern (4. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Moin!
Hechte fängt man da überall, egal wie groß das Gewässer ist. Da es teilweise extrem flach ist, kann man teilweise auf Sicht angeln. Besonders viel Laune macht das Fischen mit Oberflächenködern wie Poppern usw..

Viel Spass bei den Nachbarn


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Dank Dir. Hat jemand sonst Erfahrungen zu dem konkreten Ort? Per PM ist auch ok.


----------



## loete1970 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Mit 2 Ruten schleppen ist erlaubt, Du wirst aber oft Hänger haben, da die kleinen Polder teilweise stark verkrautet sind und das nervt bei 2 Ruten.

Wir waren letztes Jahr im Oktober dort, meiner Meinung nach sind die Gewässer überbewertet.

Schleppen solltest Du den Köder 2-3 Meter hinter dem Motor in den Wasserverwirbelungen, die Hechte und auch Barsche kennen das. Auch in die kleinsten Polder reinfahren. Die grossen Wasserflächen (Groote Vliet) können schnell durchfahren werden.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Daserge (5. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich denke nicht das die gewässer dort überbewertet sind, sondern überfischt.

Raubfisch gibt es da ohne Ende, nur werden diese das ganze jahr intensiv beangelt.

Entweder weit von den Parks wegfahren oder mal was anderes probieren.(Köfi, Drachkovitch oder oder)


----------



## loete1970 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

mit überbewertet meinte ich eigentlich auch überfischt, doof ausgedrückt....


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Das boot wrde ich mir nicht im Park Zuiderzee mieten sondern im Vlietlandenpark. Ist günstiger und der Verleier hat immer gute Tipps zu Fangplätzen der letzten Tage!

1 rute 3m hinterm Boot im Schraubenwasser...klappt! Mehr gefangen als beim Wurfangeln haben wir allerdings damit auch nicht. Wir haben diese Variante immer beim Wechsel der Spots genutzt

Wenn man sich darüber bewusst ist, das einem die fische dort NICHT ins Boot springen und man NICHT jeden Tag einen Fisch fängt kann es ein schöner Angelurlaub werden. 

Klare Empfehlung, weg mit dem Boot von den Parks (ruhig mal ne dreiviertel Stunde fahren und dann erst angeln. Brücken sind immer nen Wurf Wert. 2er Mepps und ne kleine Barschrute mitnehmen...

Gräben in denen keine Fisch vermutet wird weil zu schmal etc...einfach mal reinwerfen! 

Die Gegend an sich dort ist schön! Ich empfehle einen Auslfug ich den Angelladen nach Enkhuizen... konnte dort immer -gerade in Bezug auf Wobbler-einige Schnäppchen machen...Dort im Hafen unbedingt Kibbelinge essen gehen! 

Petri und viel Spass!

Ich persönlich würde dort nicht mehr hinfahren da wie die Vorposter schon schrieben es dort sehr überfischt ist. Teilweise echt heftig was an den Brücken los ist.
Vom Hafen ganz zu schweigen! Das macht einfach auf dauer keinen Spass!


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Danke euch! Ich war zwei Tage schleppen: nix. Alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert, vom Spinner bis zum Jackson Shad.

Weißfische gibt es aber ne Menge...


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Ruhrpott77 schrieb:


> Danke euch! Ich war zwei Tage schleppen: nix. Alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert, vom Spinner bis zum Jackson Shad.
> 
> Weißfische gibt es aber ne Menge...


 
Wie schon gesagt, springen Sie Dir dort nicht ins Boot! 

Schade das es nicht geklappt hat. Einer hätte aber wenigstens drin sein müssen! 

Wo hast Du denn überall geangelt?

Ich bin seinerzeit mit 3 Ködern ausgekommen. Ein großer Wobbler fürs Schleppen, Ein Crankbait zum Werfen und falls Fehlbisse kamen noch ein Twitchbait. Mehr brauchte ich nicht. Abgesehen vom 2er Mepps an der Barschflitsche. 

Ständige Köderwechselei macht nicht nur den Angler kirre!


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich war mit dem Boot in den Poldern unterwegs. Schleppen und werfen. Hatte illex wobbler im Schraubenwasser und dicke Köder ( zB Real Eel) an der Seite. Heute fahre ich mit dem Auto ein paar Polder an. Mal sehen.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Zum Schleppen den Rapala SSR oder Sliver, mehr braucht es nicht um was zu fangen und dann in die kleinen Polder, da knallt es dann auch bei der richtigen Taktik. 

Wenn Du 2 Ruten draußen hattest, war das fürs Polderschleppen eine zu viel oder wie willst Du 2 Ruten im Schraubenwasser halten und noch steuern?


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Zum Schleppen den Rapala SSR oder Sliver, mehr braucht es nicht um was zu fangen und dann in die kleinen Polder, da knallt es dann auch bei der richtigen Taktik.
> 
> Wenn Du 2 Ruten draußen hattest, war das fürs Polderschleppen eine zu viel oder wie willst Du 2 Ruten im Schraubenwasser halten und noch steuern?


 

So ist es!


----------



## Daniel1983 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Vlietlanden ist mist! Sowas überfischtes hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Ulli3D (13. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Eigenartig, die, die fangen fahren immer wieder da hin und die, die nichts fangen jammern und erzählen was von überfischt. Meine Frau und ich fahren auf jeden Fall in 3 Wochen wieder dort hin. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, wir haben auch die ersten beiden Male Lehrgeld bezahlt und so gut wie nichts gefangen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wir haben auch gefangen 2-3 Hechte am Tag bis 90cm! Jedoch kann dir doch jeder bestätigen der dort war, dass es doch irre ist was sich in der Gegend um Vlietlanden abspielt! Da hat jeder Hechte min. schon 5 mal einen Wobbler in der Schnauze gehabt....


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich bin vor etwas mehr als 10 Jahren da gewesen, allerdings habe ich mir ein schnelles Boot geliehen (90PS) und war nur ein paar mal in den Gewässern rund um Vlietlanden.
Dabei hatte ich auch den Eindruck, da ist es "plattgefischt", vor allem
in kleine und groote Vliet, kam ein Anglerboot nach dem anderen vorbei,natürlich alle am Schleppen!
Glücklicherweise konnte ich dank des schnellen Bootes auf die Gewässer im Hinterland von Stavoren ausweichen.
Lästig war das ich dazu erst mal quer übers Ijselmeer "brettern" musste, die ersten paar mal hat das noch Spass gemacht,aber war doch ne Menge Sprit der verbrannt wurde!
Fazit,ich würde wieder hinfahren, aber dann gleich nach Lemmer oder Stavoren.

Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (13. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Groote und kleine Vliet sollte man zusehen, dass man da schnell drüber ist, das ist nur was für "Ansitzangler". Klar muss man Strecke machen, auch im Bungalowpark haben wir erst einen Hecht gefangen. Allerdings eher durch Zufall, dass da gerade schon eine Rute im Wasser war. In Medemblick selber ist immer was drin und in den Poldern rund herum, je kleiner je besser, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Klar, die Hechte kennen am Ende des Jahrers schon fast jeden Wobbler mit Artikelnummer und dann fängt der, der Wobbler nimmt, die nicht so üblich sind. Rapala Sliver z. B. hab ich in den Niederlanden in noch keinem Angelladen gesehen und selbst hier in D ist der nicht überall zu finden. Rapalla SSR ist auch nur was für den Bootsangler, der sich auskennt. Wer nimmt schon in 1 m tiefem Wasser einen tief laufenden Wobbler? Oder der Monsterbarsch. Klar, da ist eine Rute mit entsprechendem WG und einer Multirolle fällig aber ansonsten...

Wer es billig haben möchte, der holt sich einen Meereskomplettset von D.A.M. mit ner Pirate und 0,50er Mono drauf und ist für keine 50 Euronen schon fast perfekt fürs Schleppen ausgerüstet. Und Schleppen heißt dann auch mit 5-6 km/h zu schleppen (schneller wird schnell teuer, da wird auch mit Laser auf Boote gezielt).


----------



## Carp&Esox (16. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich bin am letzten Septemberwochenende dort wie jedes Jahr.
Im ersten Jahr hatte ich nicht einen Biss. im zweiten und dritten Jahr hatte ich dann mehrere Erfolge aber erst nach eingen Kilometern rund um das Gebiet Oostwoud. Beim werfen wars allerdings bis heute noch nix  mal sehen wie es in 11 Tagen laufen wird


----------



## Daniel1983 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

KÖFIS!!!! Hatten damit die dicksten!


----------



## Carp&Esox (17. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Und an welchen Orten genau?
Hat ne Karte auf der du mal die Hotspots einzeichnen kannst?
Meine Frau ist dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei die will Erfolge sehen nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt!

:m


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Außer den gewöhnlichen Verdächtigen, Brücken, Zusammenflüsse von Poldern oder Strukturänderungen (sehr selten) gibt es keine HotSpots, die Hechte stehen überall und nirgends.

Such da, wo Du nie einen Hecht vermuten würdest, dann wirst Du auch fündig.


----------



## Carp&Esox (18. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wird schon erfolgreich werden.. Unzufrieden bin ich bisher nie heimgefahren.
Mein Lagebericht kommt dann am 30.09


----------



## Carp&Esox (30. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

moin,

also nach einem Kurzbesuch in Amsterdam Freitag Mittag ging es weiter nach Medemblik einchecken. um 18 Uhr blieben mir dann Tandemspinner zu schmeissen. Erster Hecht (61cm) kam um 19 Uhr etwa 15 km im Landesinneren.
Samstag gings dann aufs Boot und in 6 Stunde konnte nur ein Hecht (68cm) bei Oostwoud gelandet werden.
von 16 - 19 Uhr gings dann wieder zu Fuss weiter. Hierbei konnte ich dann noch 3 weitere Hechte zwischen 60 und 75 cm landen. Wieder einige km im landes inneren.
Fazit: Laufen weit vom TOuristenort wie deVlietlanden bringts richtig! JerkBait und Tandemspinner waren die Bringer! Das Trolling (Schleppen nah hintem Boot) macht weniger Sinn. Meiner Meinung nach schon "ausgelutscht" 

ALso allen anderen Holland reisenden Petri Heil


----------



## Ulli3D (30. September 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Schilfschnitt us, ist der schon von der Wasserobetfläche verschwunden oder muss man imme noch alle paar Meter die Drillinge "frei machen"?


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Super, dass Du dran gedacht hast zu berichten! Danke!


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Also die Geschichten mit wenig Hechten und überfischt halte ich für absoluten Nonsens! Heute angekommen, wegen Problemen mit dem Außenborder erst um 6 Uhr losgefahren, unsere traditionelle Startertour durch Medemblick, kaum in Medemblick angekommen, dieser erste 68er Hecht auf Rapala Magnum in RedHead:

Auf dem Rückweg hat Tanja dann auch noch einen etwas größeren Hecht auf SSR in Redhead verhaften können. 

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann ist unser gestecktes Ziel, 50 Hechte in 2 Wochen, erreichbar. 

Leider ist stellenweise noch reichlich Kraut im Wasser, mal sehen, was der morgige Tag bringt. Hechte sind auf jeden Fall da, man muss einfach mal Köder nehmen, deren Artikelnummer die Hechte noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



> Wenn das so weiter geht, dann ist unser gestecktes Ziel, 50 Hechte in 2 Wochen, erreichbar.



Der Anfang ist gemacht,dann mal ein Petri nach Nordholland!

Jürgen


----------



## Goofex (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hallo zusammen,

am 1.11. geht es für uns auch wieder nach Medemblik zum angeln.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Barschen in der Gegend? Ich weiß, die meisten fahren zum Hechtfischen hin, aber ich würde es gerne mal auf die kleineren Jungs probieren 

Schönes Wochenende ...


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wir sind im Moment hier oben und, da das Kraut und der Schilfschnitt ein Schleppen fast unmöglich machen, hinzu kommen seit vorgestern Abend Sturm und Dauerregen, hat meine Frau versucht ein paar Rotfedern zu stippen, was sie gefangen hat waren Barsche in 10 - 15 cm. Barsche sind also da aber, ich hab dann versucht mit kleineren Wobblern deren Mütter und Väter zu überreden aber ohne Erfolg. Barsche sind also da.


----------



## hecq (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Und Ulli, wie waren die Fänge so?


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Es hat ja gut angefangen aber durch Wetter, anfänglichen Motorproblemen, Schilfschnitt, Kraut und Blättern im Wasser haben wir weniger geangelt als angenommen. So sind wir nur auf 10 Hechte gekommen, etwas, was wir früher schon an einem Tag hatten und das dann aber fast jeden Tag. 

Wir haben aber auch andere Angler getroffen, die uns erzählten, dass dies Jahr ihr bestes Jahr in Medemblik war. 

Leider hab ich auch von unserem Hausvermieter erfahren, dass im Sommer viele Urlaubsgäste aus Russland zum angeln kommen. Die kommen jeden Tag mit Eimern voller Fisch zurück. Auf meine Frage nach Karpfen und Brassen meinte er nur, dass da auch Hechte bei sind. Die nähmen auf nichts Rücksicht.

Von anderen Anglern haben wir dann auch gehört, dass mittlerweile auch die Polizei verschärft Angler kontrolliert.

Ein weiterer Grund waren sicher die vorhandenen Futterfische in allen Größen. Manchmal wirkte das Wasser regelrecht silbern. 

Das war wohl auch der Grund für die spitzen Bisse. Ich vermute, das waren keine Hungerbisse sondern Revierverteidigungsbisse. 

Man merkte auch unterwegs immer wieder Tocks im Köder aber ohne Biss im Haken. 

Wir haben zudem ja auch Urlaub gemacht, daher dann auch mal nur eben 2 Stunden geangelt aber ich denke, wenn ich den Bericht für meine HP fertig habe, werde ich ihn Thomas für's Magazin anbieten. 

Wir werden auf jeden Fall, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt, im November noch mal ein langes Wochenende dort verbringen.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, die Mehrzahl der Hechte haben wir nicht im Umland sondern direkt in Medemblik gefangen.


----------



## Goofex (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Beim Schleppen im Hafen?

Wir haben dort im Hafen versucht vom Ufer aus erfolgreich zu sein, bis uns ein paar Holländer darauf hinwiesen, dass es mit dem Vlietlanden VisPas nicht erlaubt ist dort im Hafen vom Ufer aus zu angeln.

Weiß jemand etwas darüber? Ich habe auch gehört, dass man für einen kleinen Zusatzbetrag Erlaubnisscheine zum bestehenden Vispas zukaufen kann. Gilt das auch für Medemblik, und wenn ja wo dort? |kopfkrat

Einen schönen Tag
Goofex


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Für den Hafen vom Ufer aus brauchst Du dann die Genehmigung vom VNK Medemblick oder Du holst Dir direkt bei denen den Vispas, der kostet dann 27 € + 2,5o € Verwasltungsgebühr.


----------



## hecq (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wir sind den ersten Tag hier (2 Personen). Bilanz: 18 Hechte bis 73cm und Barsche ohne Ende. So kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

wow 18 hechte an einem tag das ja schon rekordverdächtig dort!! sicher nicht beim schleppen oder?


----------



## hecq (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Die 18 haben wir beim werfen vom Ufer gefangen. Gestern waren wir schleppen und heute bei Regen und Sturm wieder vom Ufer werfen. Ergebnis bis jetzt: 33 Hechte. Leider nichts über 80cm. Morgen greifen wir noch mal an - bei noch mehr Wind ;-)


----------



## loete1970 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Scheint, dass der Herbst in NL da ist.... Petri#6


----------



## Goofex (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



hecq schrieb:


> Die 18 haben wir beim werfen vom Ufer gefangen. Gestern waren wir schleppen und heute bei Regen und Sturm wieder vom Ufer werfen. Ergebnis bis jetzt: 33 Hechte. Leider nichts über 80cm. Morgen greifen wir noch mal an - bei noch mehr Wind ;-)



Na das lässt uns doch aufs Wochenende hoffen :m
Wir sind ab Donnerstag vor Ort.
Seid ihr viel am Ufer durch die Gegend gezogen, oder alles im Hafen?

Einen schönen Wochenanfang
Goofex


----------



## hecq (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wir sind viele Polder abgelaufen, der Tag mit dem Boot hat auch ein paar Fische gebracht. Heute morgen, da wo der Sturm noch nicht so heftig war, haben wir noch vier "Bonushechte" gefangen und treten nun mit 37 Hechten die Heimreise an. An Fischen ist jetzt nicht mehr zu denken aufgrund des Sturmes - sonst wären wir noch auf den ein oder anderen Hecht geblieben.


----------



## mr-echolot (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hi,37 Hechte! Du musst ja eine große Truhe haben,gibt es bei Dir zu Hause nichts anderes zum Essen.:r


----------



## krauthi7 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

und das beim ersten Beitrag ohhhweiiaa 
 in Holland ist es üblich das man die hechte zurücksetzt 
für Hecht gilt das ganze Jahr Entnahme verbot 

erst mal schlau machen und dann posten, ich war vor ein paar Jahren auch mal dort und konnte in 15 tagen 59 Hechte überlisten die alle wieder schwimmen durften


http://www.krauthis7.de/Urlaub.html


----------



## Freder (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



hecq schrieb:


> Wir sind viele Polder abgelaufen, der Tag mit dem Boot hat auch ein paar Fische gebracht. Heute morgen, da wo der Sturm noch nicht so heftig war, haben wir noch vier "Bonushechte" gefangen und treten nun mit 37 Hechten die Heimreise an. An Fischen ist jetzt nicht mehr zu denken aufgrund des Sturmes - sonst wären wir noch auf den ein oder anderen Hecht geblieben.



Uff, das nenn ich mal einen erfolgreichen Angelausflug!
Ich wäre ja schon mit einem oder zwei Hechten zufrieden am kommenden Wochenende.
Magst du ein paar Tipps geben?
Welche Köder habt ihr benutzt? 
Vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch noch an die ein oder andere Stelle erinnern und kannst diese mal hier posten.

Vielen Dank.

Freder


----------



## nordbeck (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

missverständnis. sorry


----------



## hecq (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



nordbeck schrieb:


> bah bei leuten wie dir bekomm ich das kotzen.
> schön angelurlaub machen in nem land wo durch CR noch ein guter bestand herrscht und sich dann so assozial verhalten.
> maßvolle entnahme ist ja ok, aber 37 hecht ist einfach nur ein riesige unverschämtheit. du bist echt das aller letzte. du kommst in ein land als gast und verhältst dich wie der letzte vollspast. hechtentnahme ist generell nicht gern gesehen in holland. viele federationen untersagen eine entnahme generell und selbst da wo erlaubt ist es maximal einer pro tag.
> und das noch von nem karphanta. entnimmst du die moosrücken auch, oder was?
> ...


 
Zur Info: Wir haben keinen Fisch entnommen.


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

da waren wohl wieder einige zu schnell   mit ihrem Urteil


----------



## krauthi7 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

steht hier irgendwo das er die hechte entnommen hat ? ;+#c

hab ich was übersehen ?


----------



## loete1970 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Dieses ewige Verurteile und ewige "Moralapolstelei".... einfach nur schlecht!! Kann der Eintrag Nr. 45 nicht entfernt werden


----------



## jenskanne (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



nordbeck schrieb:


> bah bei leuten wie dir bekomm ich das kotzen.
> schön angelurlaub machen in nem land wo durch CR noch ein guter bestand herrscht und sich dann so assozial verhalten.
> maßvolle entnahme ist ja ok, aber 37 hecht ist einfach nur ein riesige unverschämtheit. du bist echt das aller letzte. du kommst in ein land als gast und verhältst dich wie der letzte vollspast. hechtentnahme ist generell nicht gern gesehen in holland. viele federationen untersagen eine entnahme generell und selbst da wo erlaubt ist es maximal einer pro tag.
> und das noch von nem karphanta. entnimmst du die moosrücken auch, oder was?
> ...



Geil.....Intelligenz sag ich nur.....!?


----------



## jenskanne (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Jo.....
Ich war ja mit hecq in Holland. Und es mussten Tiere sterben......
Für unsere Hamburger, Salami usw. Sorry....!


----------



## nordbeck (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

ja gut dann entschuldige ich mich, aber ihr schreibt ihr schreibt "treten nun mit 37 Hechten die Heimreise an". ist nicht anders zu verstehen.



loete1970 schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Verurteile und ewige  "Moralapolstelei".... einfach nur schlecht!! Kann der Eintrag Nr. 45  nicht entfernt werden



wenn da steht, dass jemand mit 37 hechten die heimreise antritt, kann man das leicht so  interpretieren. 
bin ja scheinbar auch nicht der einzige gewesen.


----------



## Daserge (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

da wir ja jetzt wieder alle auf einem Stand sind zurück zur Frage. Wo habt ihr die hechte gefangen?

Ich will keine genauen stellen das ist eh mist aber was mich interessieren würde ist ob ihr eher kleine oder grosse Gräben befischt habt. Und ob ihr direkt in medemblik gefangen habt oder eher abseits der "Vlietlanden-Routen" ?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Sind am We auch mit 6 leuten zum fischen vor Ort.


----------



## Carp&Esox (17. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Moinsen,

 im Juli geht die Hechtsaison in Nordholland wieder los #6
 und wer hat alles schon einen Trip nach Medemblik und Umgebung geplant?

 Ich bin eine Woche im Juli dort und ein paar Tage im Oktober:vik:

 Petri


----------



## krauthi7 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

na dann wünsche ich viel glück ,ist schon ziemlich überfischt dort oben


----------



## Daniel1983 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

krauthi7 sagt es gnadenlos überfischt dort!


----------



## Carp&Esox (18. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Krauthi und Daniel ich denke mal ihr wart dort nie wirklich erfolgreich 
 Also ich fahre seid 5 Jahren jedes Jahr 1 - 2 mal nach Medemblik und kenne mich dort mittlerweile aus.
 Ich bin weder auf Tipps von Frans Hendrichs (Bootsverleih deVlietlanden) noch auf irgendwelche Gewässerkarten angewiesen und fange dort jedes Jahr einige gute Hechte und Barsche.
 einfach mal weg vom Trubel fahren, Strecke machen und geduldig sein dann geht dort alles.
 Ulli3D wird das bestätigen 
 Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es hervorragend das der Ruf von Nordholland zur Überfischung geht denn dann kommen hoffentlich immer weniger ahnungslose in dieses Traumgebiet 

 Petri


----------



## krauthi7 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

stimmt nicht ganz ich war noch vor 2 jahren dort ,konnte 49 hechte 2 zander und nicht gerade kleine fangen ,bin auch nicht auf bootsverleih und karte angewiesen ,nur für unerfahrene ist die tour meist nur Lehrgeld ich fahre mitlerweile schon 20 jahren dort hoch und kann bestätigen das die fänge stark zurück gehen .

gruß


----------



## Carp&Esox (18. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Klar das ist auch logisch aber wie gesagt geht man etwas ab vom schuss gehts da gut ab


----------



## Ulli3D (19. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Carp&Esox schrieb:


> einfach mal weg vom Trubel fahren, Strecke machen und geduldig sein dann geht dort alles.
> Ulli3D wird das bestätigen
> 
> Petri



Kann ich und auch, dicke Wobbler sind der Bringer!


----------



## Carp&Esox (22. April 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

ohja dicke Dinger sind der Bringer


----------



## rapaLLa04 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hallo Zusammen,

in der Hoffnung, rechtzeitig ein paar hilfreiche Antworten zu bekommen belebe ich einfach mal diesen Thread hier wieder. #h


Ich fahre spontan in knapp zwei Wochen nach Medemblick, genauer gesagt haben wir ein Haus in diesem Ferienpark hier:

http://www.vlietlanden.nl/?lang=de

Kleines Boot mit Außenboarder zum Angeln ist vorhanden. 

Der Plan sieht vor, Tagsüber mit dem Boot die kleinen Kanäle abzuschleppen bzw. an Brücken usw mal etwas zu werfen, Nachts dann quasi von der Terasse aus auf Karpfen. 

Zu erst die Frage: Macht das so überhaupt Sinn?


Da meine KuKös alle mehr oder weniger zu alt, ganz weg o.Ä sind möchte ich mir für den Trip mal was neues zulegen. 
Was könnte ihr da so empfehlen? 


Was den Vispas angeht: Kann ich mir den hier "so einfach" im Netz bestellen, bekomm dann alles nötige zugeschickt und das wars dann schon (klar, die Regeln muss ich beim Angeln vor Ort schon beachten) ?
Kommt der rechtzeitig an, wenn ich ihn Morgen bestelle?
http://vnkmedemblik.mijnhengelsportvereniging.nl/vergunningen/vispas-aanvragen.html


Würde mich über etwas Feedback freuen, der Urlaub hat mich selber etwas überrascht.. #t


LG,
rapaLLa


----------



## Ulli3D (1. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Nachts von der Terrasse macht wenig Sinn und ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, als Nachtangeln verboten, schleppen in den kleinen Poldern unbedingt. Und nicht zu langsam fahren 4-5 km/h sollten es schon sein aber nicht mehr als 6 km/h (teuer.

Vispas bekommst Du an der Rezeption in Vlietlanden.

Wobbler, nimm Rapala SSR und auch noch andere Tiefläufer an kurzer Leine so 2 - 3 m hinter der Schiffsschraube.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Oh, danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, prima! :m


Das mit dem vispas ist natürlich super. Kostet der dort dann auch um die 30 tacken? 


Nachtangelverbot wäre natürlich bescheiden.. gild das ganz grundsätzlich dort?

Dann lohnt es effektiv nicht wirklich, irgendwas anderes außer Hechtrute und stippe für köfis  mitzunehmen? 


Der Wobbler sieht schon mal gut aus.. wie sieht's mit günstigen Varianten aus? 2-3 "teure" wobbler sind wohl drin, ansonsten dann aber eher günstige wobbler, gufis und ggf auch tote köfis.


----------



## YoshiX786 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

also soweit ich weiß kostet der vispas mittlerweile rund 40€ und ich meine für 5€ mehr, hat man auch ne Nachtangelerlaubnis! so war es auf jeden fall im letzten Jahr!

Töte KöFi`s gehen IMMER!!! #6


----------



## rapaLLa04 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß kostet der vispas mittlerweile rund 40€ und ich meine für 5€ mehr, hat man auch ne Nachtangelerlaubnis! so war es auf jeden fall im letzten Jahr!
> 
> Töte KöFi`s gehen IMMER!!! #6


Im Bestellformular von der Seite steht was von 27€ + ca 3€ Gebühren.. da dort allerdings auch steht, dass man den Kram innerhalb von drei Wochen zugeschickt bekommt, ist mir das zu Heikel. 

Hmm.. 45€ nur für die Unterlagen ist ja schon ne Ansage.. das werde ich dann eh erst vor Ort final sehen können. Schade, dass ich dieses Jahr ansonsten nicht mehr nach Holland komme, sonst wäre das ja was ganz anderes. 


Wie bietest Du die toten Köfis an? Habe vorhin mal ein paar Matze Koch Videos geguckt, das würde ich dann mehr oder weniger 1:1 nachbauen, also einfach toten Köfi an der Pose an den Hotspots kurz über Grund anbieten und ggf. unter Brücken usw hertreiben lassen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. September 2014)

Also der Vispass kostet 25 EUR. Kannste beim Bootsverleih im Park kaufen.


----------



## zanderzone (2. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Mit 40€ bist du dabei!! Nicht 25 und nicht 30!!

Ich war jetzt auch zwei mal da, aber ich muß sagen, das es für mich keinen reiz hat. Viele kleine Hechte mir zerlöcherten Kiefern. Und drillen auf 3 Meter entfernung hat für mich auch irgendwie keinen Reiz.

Wünsche dir troztdem spaß, deine Fische wirste bestimmt fangen..


----------



## YoshiX786 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich kenne nur das der VisPas 40€ kostet, weil ich den hier im örtlichen Angelladen kaufe!
Brauche hier nur die Unterlagen ausfüllen und bekomme dann direkt einen vorläufigen VisPas ( 4 Wochen gültig )

Auch wenn es einige gibt die Matze Koch nicht mögen, ich hab mir auch seine Tipps abgeschaut und mache es was die Posenmontage angeht nur so wie er und kann das absolut empfehlen!
Bin damit voll zufrieden und klappt einwandfrei!

Ja genau einfach mal so 4-5 Meter (je nach Gegebenheit) vor der Brücke den KöFi baden schicken und dann Richtung und auch gerne unter die Brücke treiben lassen und hoffen das ein hungriger Esox wartet :q

Wenn du was noch was wissen willst, schreib mir einfach ne PN!

Ansonten Petri Heil #6


----------



## Ulli3D (2. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Also Vispas in Medemblick für Noordholland/Groningem-Drehnte kostet immer noch 25 Euronen. :m


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Also Vispas in Medemblick für Noordholland/Groningem-Drehnte kostet immer noch 25 Euronen. :m


 
Sag ich ja! Aber Kollege Zanderzone bezahlt lieber mehr! #6


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Und, kleiner Tipp, nimm genügend Vorfächer mit. Mit tief laufenden Wobblern hat man schon mal den einen oder anderen Hänger und da reicht ein Stahlvorfach pro Tag oft nicht, oder nimm gleich Titan.


----------



## zanderzone (3. September 2014)

Ich zahle für meinen Pass 28euro; verein Gorssel! ABER wenn du dir den im Park kaufst, bist du mit 40euro dabei!!!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Sag ich ja! Aber Kollege Zanderzone bezahlt lieber mehr! #6





zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich zahle für meinen Pass 28&euro; verein  Gorssel! ABER wenn du dir den im Park kaufst bist du mit 40&euro;  dabei!!!




Kann das sein, dass hier das grundsätzliche Missverständnis liegt? |kopfkrat

Wenn  ich die letzten Beiträge so rekapituliere, dann gibt es ja verschiedene  (Einmal ganz Holland, einmal Region Nordholland und dann noch den  Zusatz mit Nachtangeln oder die Erlaubnis für die lokalen Hafenbecken)  Vispässe und verschiedene Ausgabestellen. 

Wäre cool, wenn ihr  mal genau schreiben könntet, wo genau ihr für welchen Vispas wieviel  gezahlt habt. Vielleicht können wir so dann etwas Licht ins dunkle  bringen. #t




Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und, kleiner Tipp, nimm genügend Vorfächer mit. Mit tief laufenden Wobblern hat man schon mal den einen oder anderen Hänger und da reicht ein Stahlvorfach pro Tag oft nicht, oder nimm gleich Titan.


Danke für den Tipp, dann nehme ich mal doch die ganze 15m Spule Vorfachmaterial mit. :m


----------



## zanderzone (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wie gesagt! Ich bin Mitglied im Verein --> Gorssel (28€ im Jahr).

Wir waren vorletztes Jahr im Park und mein Kumpel hat sich dort an der Rezeption eine Jahreskarte für 40€ kaufen müssen, weil se dort keine Wochenkarten verkaufen. Deshalb weiß ich, dass er dort 40€ kostet.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wie gesagt! Ich bin Mitglied im Verein --> Gorssel (28€ im Jahr).
> 
> Wir waren vorletztes Jahr im Park und mein Kumpel hat sich dort an der Rezeption eine Jahreskarte für 40€ kaufen müssen, weil se dort keine Wochenkarten verkaufen. Deshalb weiß ich, dass er dort 40€ kostet.



Ahh, langsam blick ich durch. #6
Weißt Du denn noch, was dein Kumpel dann für eine Karte hatte? War da dann wenigstens das Nachtangeln mit drin, oder war der Vispas ansich der gleiche den Du hattest?


An die anderen Beiden: Ihr habt ja euren Vispas offensichtlich nicht direkt im Park gekauft... wo denn dann? Habt ihr da eine Anlaufstelle für mich, am Besten direkt in Medemblik oder einem Nachbarort?


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Also nochmal:

Man geht zum Bootsverleih im Park, bezahlt dort 25 EUR und kann dann 4 Wochen in Nordholland sprich da wo Du dich befindest, angeln. 

Man hat dann 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder man lässt die 4 Wochen auslaufen und gut ists oder man schickt sonen Wisch weg. Dann ist der Schein bis zum Ende des Jahres gültig.

Bedeutet aber auch, dass man dann Mitglied in diesem Verein ist und man im darauf folgenden Jahr eine Zahlungsaufforderung (knapp über 40 Mücken) von denen bekommt. 
Dieser kann man entweder nachgehen und kann dann ein weiteres Jahr fischen oder man ruf da kurz an und sag „Nee doch kein interesse“. 

Dann ist die Sache gehalten. 

@Zanderzone: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## zanderzone (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

*@Jamdoumo: Danke, Du Held!*

Also nochmal:

Die 40 Mücken sind direkt an der Rezeption, oder Bootsverleih zu bezahlen! Und wenn ich mir einen Schein für 40 Mücken kaufe, dann will ich auch nicht, dass ich nur 4 Wochen damit angeln kann, sondern schicke ihn weg, damit ich meine Karte erhalte (für ein Kalenderjahr)! Im nächsten Jahr bekommst du eine Aufforderung, oder du sagst direkt beim Kauf, dass du die nur dieses Jahr wünscht, dann schicken sie dir nämlich keine Aufforderung!!!
Falls du doch eine Aufforderung bekommst, einfach nicht bezahlen, dann fällst du automatisch raus!

*Dann ist die Sache gehalten!*


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Also zanderzone scheint ein unverbesserlicher Besserwisser zu sein, klickst Du einfach hier, da findest Du den Preis für den Vispas an der Rezeption. Aktuell immer noch 25 € |supergri


----------



## zanderzone (3. September 2014)

Das steht da tatsächlich, schwarz auf weiß! Dann Frage ich mich, warum mein Kumpel vor zwei Jahren dort 40 Eisen gelatzt hat! Und das hat er wirklich.. Habe ihn gerade extra nochmal angerufen.. Hmm


----------



## YoshiX786 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Also um mal ein wenig Klarheit hier in die Sache zu bringen und bevor ihr euch hier weiter verbal an die Gurgel geht! :q|krach:

Habe grad mit der Reception im Park telefoniert und es ist wie folgt,
das mit den 40€ ist auch richtig, ABER dann hast du auch eine Jahresmitgliedschaft im ansässigen Angelverein, was soviel heißt das irgendwo in der Gegend noch Gewässer sind, die du befischen darfst, was du mit dem VisPas für 25€ nicht darfst, denn dann hast du lediglich die Angelerlaubnis für öffentliche Gewässer!!!

So hoffe das ihr euch jetzt alle wieder lieb habt, denn ihr habt alle Recht! :vik:

Gruß Mario


----------



## zanderzone (3. September 2014)

Dann hatten se wohl keine mehr für 25&euro;! Also hatten alle ein bissel recht!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Da wollte ich garnicht so ein Theater auslösen hier, sorry! |krach: 


Dann danke YoshiX786, dass Du dort angerufen hast, sonst hätte ich das Morgen gemacht. #6

Dann hoffe ich einfach mal darauf, dass die bei meinem Urlaub noch die günstigen Karten da haben. 


Sonst noch irgendwas wissenswertes? Ich mach dann mal nebenbei kurz Werbung für meinen anderen Thread unter "Günstig Kaufen & Tipps", brauche da ein bisschen Kaufberatung. |wavey:


Werde ansonsten definitiv hier berichten, wie es läuft, das Haus im Park hat zum GLück Wlan. 


LG,
rapaLLa


----------



## Haesel (4. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Bin auch mal gespannt....fahre in der ersten Oktoberwoche dort hin.....in der ersten August Woche war tote Hose.....Weder Friedfisch noch Raubfisch......auch im weiteren Umfeld.....


----------



## Daniel1983 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hoffe du hast Glück mit dem Kraut in der Regel ist vor November sehr schlecht mit schleppen! Pack lieber die Köfirute ein!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es durch den ausgebliebenen Sommer mit dem Kraut nicht ganz so schlimm ist.
Köfi-Rute wird natürlich auch eingepackt.


----------



## Ulli3D (5. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Das Problem ist, um diese Zeit wird normalerweise das Schilf an den Poldern gemäht und da fliegt dann schon reichlich in die Polder. Hinzu kommen die langsam abfallenden Blätter der Bäume. Muss man halt öfters mal den Wobbler vom Laub befreien.


----------



## hecq (5. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



rapaLLa04 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es durch den ausgebliebenen Sommer mit dem Kraut nicht ganz so schlimm ist.
> Köfi-Rute wird natürlich auch eingepackt.



Stell dich, aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Winter, auf Kraut ohne Ende ein!!!!#h

Der Sommer war übrigens gut für die Region in Nord-Holland...:g


----------



## rapaLLa04 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, um diese Zeit wird normalerweise das Schilf an den Poldern gemäht und da fliegt dann schon reichlich in die Polder. Hinzu kommen die langsam abfallenden Blätter der Bäume. Muss man halt öfters mal den Wobbler vom Laub befreien.



Das klingt ja eher bescheiden. Das kann man dann aber wohl eh erst vor Ort sehen.#t


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich sage es wird Dir keinen Spass machen! 

Aber die Gegend da ist sehr schön und es macht Spass fern ab der Parks mit dem Boot rum zu gurken. 

Bestimmt fängst Du auch den ein oder anderen Fisch.

Petri heil!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

nabend zusammen.

heute angekommen und das Wichtigste zu erst: vispass an der Rezeption für 27 euros bekommen. 

Heute habe ich dann ohne groß zu angeln erstmal mit dem Boot ne Runde gedreht und mir alles angeschaut. 
ein paar verdächtige Stellen, also Brücken USW gibt es ja definitiv.. wie siehts mit der großen und kleinen vliet aus, macht da Schleppen eher im freiwasser oder eher an den schilfkanten Sinn, oder bringt es eh nichts? 


grundsätzlich ist das Wasser zum Glück einigermaßen sauber, also zumindest kein akut gemähtes gras o.ä drin.


----------



## loete1970 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Lt. meinen Erfahrungen bringt das Schleppen in den Vliets nix. Gas geben und durch....


----------



## Daniel1983 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Gas und durch nicht tiefer als 1,5 m in der Regel! Dort hats kein Raubfisch!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hat denn jemand im groben ein paar Empfehlungen, wo es im Umkreis von 10km um Medemblik eher Sinn macht?


----------



## tok0r (16. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hi Leute! 
Ich bin seit gestern mit der Familie im Bungalowpark Vlietlanden.
Wir sind um 18:00 angekommen, dann schnell was gefuttert, und um 19:00 konnte ich die ersten Würfe von der Terrasse aus tätigen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur das Laufverhalten von ein paar neuen Wobblern testen, da hats auch schon gerappelt. War zwar nur ein 50er Hecht, dafür nach gefühlten 15 Minuten. 
Heute Morgen hab ich uns ein Boot gemietet. Binnen zwei Stunden hats drei Mal gezappelt. Alle zwischen 40 und 60 cm. Dann kam die Sonne richtig raus, es wurde voll heiß, und es ging gar nix mehr. Haben uns in die große Vliet geschleppt, und da hatten wir einen gewaltigen Biss am Rand am Schilf. Leider hatte ich da einen Action Shad am Jigkopf dran, und der Singlehaken hat nicht richtig gefasst. Den ganzen Tag dann nix mehr.

Uns sind relativ wenig Angler begegnet, nachdem was ich hier im Vorfeld lesen konnte, hatte ich mit viel mehr Betrieb gerechnet. Ein Uferangler an einer Brücke, und 4-5 Boote über den Tag verteilt, die ebenfalls am Schleppen waren. 

Dass es hier Hechte gibt, hab ich jetzt gesehen. Zwar alles nur kleine, dafür gings recht fix. Läuft.

Morgen gehts weiter!:vik:


----------



## rapaLLa04 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Warst du gegen abends alleine mitm Boot schleppen? 

Dann war ich der uferangler an der Brücke zwischen großer und kleiner vliet. :m:m

Welche wobbler bzw Farben waren bei dir so erfolgreich und wie allgemein? 

Bei mir gab's heute nix außer Ne riesige brasse an besagter Brücke beim Köfis stippen.


----------



## tok0r (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hi rapaLLa04,

ja... oh man.. das war ich! Wollte nach dem Platzregen nochmal ne kleine Runde drehen, aber ohne Erfolg. Wurde dann ja auch recht schnell dunkel.  

Der erste Hecht ging auf einen Doiyo Concept Nomin 60mm in der Farbe AY... also ein kleiner, brauner Wobbler mit bissel Glitzereffekt und echt lauten Rasseln. Der Zweite ging auf einen cremefarbenen 12cm Tiertauchwobbler. Hersteller ist glaub Rapala, es steht aber auch Shimano drauf. War ein Free-Wobbler bei ner Onlinebestellung, weshalb ich keine weiteren Infos zu dem liefern kann. Der Dritte ging auf nen schlanken 8cm Wobbler im Firetiger-Dekort. Keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller. Und der Vierte ging auf nen orangenen Twin-Blade-Spinner, den ich eigentlich nur aus Spaß mal schleppen wollte. Den Spinner hab ich vom Bootsverleih, hat 3,50€ gekostet, und ist glaub von Rapala.

Den harten Biss hatten wir auf nen 12cm Action Shad von Jackson, ebenfalls im Firetiger-Dekort, auf nem 12g Jig Kopf. Ich hab angeschlagen, und das Gewicht was dran war, hatte nix mit den kleinen davor zu tun. Die Bremse fing sofort an zu rennen... und nach 4-5 Sekunden war er dann auf einmal weg. Ich hab dann sofort nen Stingerdrilling montiert, und die gleiche Stelle nochmal abgefischt. Aber ohne Erfolg. Das war so 2m vor dem Schilf, direkt nachdem man in die große Vliet reinfährt. 

Zum Kraut: Es ist soo nervig, meine Fresse. #q Egal ob beim Werfen, oder beim Schleppen. Richtig schlimm isses mit Spinnern und Blinkern. Erträglich ist es mit schwimmenden Wobblern. Da bleibt mMn noch am wenigsten hängen, da ich eh nur mit 3-4km/h Schleppe, und die Wobbler selten tiefer als 10-15 cm laufen. Alles Andere macht irgendwie wenig Sinn. Mit den Gummifischen gehts auch noch ähnlich gut. 
Der Polder, in den ich kurz rein bin, genau vor der Brücke wo du warst, war mit Abstand der Heftigste. Da waren ganze Krautfelder durchgängig von der einen Seite des Polders, bis rüber zur Anderen. 

Morgen früh fahr ich nochmal den Park ab, und dann gehts nach dem Frühstück durch die kleine Vliet Richtung Medemblik. 
Sind jetzt gut 24h hier, haben 4 Hechte, 10-12 mittelgroße Köfis, und einen 20er Barsch (beim Köfi-Stippen auf Made) gefangen. Läuft!


----------



## Checco (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Schön das es läuft, wir sind in der ersten Novemberwoche auch da oben. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren auch im November da, hatten unser Haus wie dieses Jahr auch direkt am großen Vliet.
Wir haben überwiegend mit Boot geschleppt aber mit der Spinne am Ufer macht auch richtig Laune.


----------



## krauthi7 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ihr solltet es mal redhead köder versuchen


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Redheat...? Kenn ich nicht! 

Wieso geht ihr zwei nicht mal zusammen los wenn ihr eh zum selben Zeitpunkt da seit?

Ich hatt die meisten Bisse immer morgens wenn die Sonne aufging. Also nicht wenn es hell wurde sondern wirklich wenn der Rand der Sonne rauskam.

In der großen un kleinen Vliet hab ich nie was gefangen. 

Fahrt mal durch die Große Vliet rictung Werfershoven und dann rechts in die Polder rein.


----------



## Haesel (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Bin ab 03.10. im De Vlietlanden...mal sehen was da geht....habe einen Tipp bekommen, das der Kanal am Markerwardweg gut sein soll....bei der Gärtnerei....


----------



## rapaLLa04 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



tok0r schrieb:


> Hi rapaLLa04,
> 
> ja... oh man.. das war ich! Wollte nach dem Platzregen nochmal ne kleine Runde drehen, aber ohne Erfolg. Wurde dann ja auch recht schnell dunkel.
> 
> ...



Wie geil. Deinem Post nach zu urteilen hätte das ungefähr passen können :m

Bei mir kam dann auch nichts mehr, die Brasse vorm Regen, beim Regen habe ich mich unter die Brücke verzogen und alles mit Gummi abgezuppelt.. Danach dann auch nicht mehr lange gemacht. 

Hm, Köder habe ich im Grunde beim schleppen und werfen keine komplett andersartigen benutzt als du. Vielleicht einfach Pech gehabt. 


Heute bin ich erstmal am Strand bei dem Wetter, bin ja als Familien Urlaub mit Eltern hier. Hoffe natürlich trotzdem, dass ich gegen Nachmittag noch ein paar Stunden Zeit habe zum angeln, dann wollte ich auch mal Richtung medemblik rein und Hafen. 

Lustige Anekdote: Köfi Eimer über Nacht im Garten vergessen, war morgens von irgendeinem Vogel leer gefressen. |kopfkrat


Morgen wollte ich dann mal hinter der großen vliet rechts und erstmal etwas Strecke machen. 

Wie lange bist du hier? Bock mal zusammen zu angeln?


----------



## Haesel (17. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Am Strand würde ich wohl mit dem Wasser aufpassen, da im August dort Warnhinweise wegen Blaualgen waren. Meine Tochter hatte Hautausschlag.


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Haesel schrieb:


> Bin ab 03.10. im De Vlietlanden...mal sehen was da geht....habe einen Tipp bekommen, das der Kanal am Markerwardweg gut sein soll....bei der Gärtnerei....


 
Ich sagte ja über die Große Vliet und dann rechts! #h


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Und dann weiter durch die schmalen Polder, da ist der Fisch.


----------



## tok0r (18. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hi Leute!

Große Vliet, dann rechts? Ne, da ging gar nix. Haben heute ordentlich Strecke gemacht, ohne einen einzigen Biss. 
"Leie Sloot" nix, auch in den kleinen Nebenpoldern, da in dem kleinen Wald. War aber auch mega verkrautet da.
Gut schleppen, ohne Kraut, konnte man im "Egboetwater". Den haben wir komplett abgeschleppt, so drei Mal, durch die "Boxweide", dann den "Hazenweel" lang, bis in die Ortschaft Oostwood. Dann wieder zurück durch einen kleinen Polder, bis wir wieder in der "Boxweide" rausgekommen sind. Schöner Rundkurs übrigens.

Kleine Vliet, nach Norden durch dien "Vlietstroom" bis zum Hafen. Nach dem Hafen nach links, ne Weile gerade aus, dann wieder links nach Süden durch den "Muiter", bis wir wieder in der kleinen Vliet rausgekommen sind. Ebenfalls ein schöner Rundkurs.

Haben echt alles ausprobiert. Köder von 6cm bis 15cm, flachlaufend, tieflaufend, natürliche Farben, Neonfarben, mit 2-3khm Schleppen, mit 5-6kmh... hat alles nix gebracht. 

Ich mach einfach mal das Wetter verantwortlich. 24° Lufttemperatur, gefühlte 30° in der Sonne. Keine Wolke am Himmel... Kaiserwetter. Als Hecht hätte ich da auch keinen Bock zu Beißen. Und die nächsten Tage soll es ja so weiter gehen... oh weia.

Wenn ich jetzt nur zum Angeln hier wär, würd ich das Kotzen kriegen. Die Familie und Freundin sind aber dabei, da kann man die Zeit bei dem Wetter auch anders nutzen. :m

Ich werd jetzt zum Friedfischangler. Hab vorhin schon eine tolle Rotfeder auf ein Tauwurm/Madenbündel auf Pose gefangen, direkt von der Terrasse im Park aus. 

Morgen werd ich mit Makrelen und Heringen mal mein Glück probieren, evtl lässt sich ja der ein oder andere Esox ja durch fettige Meeresfische überlisten.

Ach übrigens: Hier im Bungalowpark wird das Wasser mit einem Rechenboot von Kraut befreit. Find ich nen tollen Service für uns Angler.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Das deckt sich genau mit meinen Erfahrungen, bei dem Wetter ging bei mir auch nichts, weder beim schleppen, noch mit Köfi. 

Hat aber eine mordslaune gemacht mit der stippe auf Köfis zu gehen. Schön in der Sonne bräunen und ab und zu n biss. Dazu sogar new Personal best, 34cm Rotfeder. Im allgemeinen waren die weisfische sehr groß und kampfstark. 

Morgen geht's bis Sonntag nach Hause wegen eines Meetings am Samstag, Montag bin ich dann wieder bis Freitag hier.


----------



## tok0r (19. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hi Leute,

heute war nix los. Zwei 20er Barsche auf Wurm, und ein Fehlbiss auf einen 8er Gummifisch unter einer Brücke in der Dämmerung.
Hering hat nix gebracht. Morgen probier ich's aber nochmal mit den Köfis, Schleppen bringt im Moment wohl echt gar nix. Hab heute auch mit zwei Angelkollegen geschnackt, die den ganzen Tag Strecke gemacht haben, bei denen ging auch gar nix mit Hechten.

Hab mir meine Drop-Shot Rute geschnappt, und bin abends ein wenig in der Gegend rumgelaufen. Da die Hechte eh nicht beißen, hab ich kein Stahl drangebaut, und wollte damit ein paar winzige Polder nach Barschen abklopfen. Dabei hab ich einen 25cm tiefen, und 100cm breiten Polder zwischen dem Bungalowpark und dem Golfplatz gefunden, in dem alle 5m ein Karpfen am fressen war. Und nichmal die Kleinsten. Ich schätz so 3-4 Pfünder zwischen 30 und 40 cm. Die Rückenflossen haben bei fast allen ausm Wasser rausgeguckt, weil echt nur 25cm tief. Ich konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen, hab davor sowas noch nie gesehen. Wenns nur einer gewesen wär... ok... aber da waren wie gesagt alle 5 Meter einer.
Morgen geh ich da mal mim Kescher hin.... haha.


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Fotos


----------



## Ulli3D (20. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hast Du beim Schleppen tieflaufende Wobbler an kurzer Leine so 2, maximal 3 m hinter der Schraube geschleppt? Tempo so 4 -5 km/h? Ales andere kannst Du bei diesem Wetter und dieser Jahreszeit vergessen. Rapala SSR, Jointed Deep Husky Jerk, Magnum oder, aber den gibt es in NL nicht, den Sliver, den kennen die Hechte dort nicht. Alles andere bringt nichts, groß ist gefragt.


----------



## Bait-Jerker (21. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wir waren vor ca. 15 Jahren des öfteren in Vlietlanden bzw. Medemblik unterwegs. Nächtelange Gespräche  (er war ein geiler Typ) mit Mat van Vliet ("alte Hasen" werden ihn noch kennen) über diverse Kunstköder oder Techniken gehörten dazu, wie Hechte im Hafen. Der damalige inoffizielle Hechtrekord im Park von 1.17 m (um die Ecke beim Bootsverleih, gefangen auf einen Rapala Rattlin) ging auf unser Konto. 7 Zander ü. 70 (alle released) innerhalb 30 Min. im Park waren auch eine Ansage... 
Schon damals waren Brücken und vermeintlich abgetrennte Polder der Renner. Auf dem kleinen Vliet waren nur die Schilfbereiche interessant und auf dem großen Vliet wurde erfolgreich mit 13er Rapala Jointed (Firetiger) auf Zander geschleppt. 
Ich würde Euch empfehlen mit dem Auto abgelegene Polder anzufahren. Um so weiter weg vom Park um so besser. Und "laute Köder" bzw. die damals angepriesenen Tandemspinner waren in dem recht trüben Wasser immer eine gute Wahl.


----------



## tok0r (21. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hab leider kein Handy bei den Karpfen dabei gehabt, deshalb konnte ich keine Bilder/Videos davon drehen. Hab mich selber in den Hintern gebissen....



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Hast Du beim Schleppen tieflaufende Wobbler an kurzer Leine so 2, maximal 3 m hinter der Schraube geschleppt? Tempo so 4 -5 km/h? Ales andere kannst Du bei diesem Wetter und dieser Jahreszeit vergessen. Rapala SSR, Jointed Deep Husky Jerk, Magnum oder, aber den gibt es in NL nicht, den Sliver, den kennen die Hechte dort nicht. Alles andere bringt nichts, groß ist gefragt.



Hi Ulli!
Das Problem war das Wetter. Gestern Abend hat das Wetter umgeschlagen, heute war es schon viel kühler und bewölkt, was sich mehr als positiv auf das Bissverhalten ausgewirkt hat.
Haben uns vom Hafen in Medemblik zur Autobahn durchgeschleppt, an der Landstraße lang. War einfach traumhaft. Kein Kraut, kein Schilfschnitt. An einem Stück Durchschleppen, ohne nur ein einziges Mal die Haken/Schaufeln von Kraut zu befreien. Uns ist aufgefallen, dass alle Polder, die von Westen nach Osten verlaufen, absolut frei von Kraut waren. Die hingegen, die von Norden nach Süden verlaufen, waren allesamt noch voll mit dem Zeug.

Mit der Köderwahl haste bestimmt recht, nur hab ich so große Wobbler gar nicht in der Box. 
Vor ein paar Monaten haste hier geschrieben, dass die ganzen Hechte hier die Artikelnummern der Wobbler schon kennen. Das ging mir einfach nicht aus dem Kopf. 
Deswegen hab ich heute mal gegen alle Regeln (für die Polder hier) gefischt. 
Eine Rute, mit nem 12cm Tiefläufer, war 2-3 Meter hinter der Schraube, so wie du vorgeschlagen hast. Auf den hatte ich KEINEN EINZIGEN BISS, nicht mal einen Zupfer.
Die Andere hab ich anfangs mit einem 15 Jahre alten 6cm D.A.M Wobbler bestückt, der schwimmt, und bei genug Schnur auf 1,5 Meter läuft. Hab mir gedacht, der ist Zoo alt, und wird seit Jahren nicht mehr verkauft, den kennen die auf keinen Fall. Den hab ich so 7-10 Meter hinter dem Boot laufen lassen. Ich denk, dass er so auf 50-70 cm gelaufen ist. Auf den hatte ich auch nach 15min den ersten Hecht. War zwar nur ein kleiner 40er, aber nach 3 Tagen ohne Esox, hab ich mich auch über den sehr gefreut. Unter der Autobahnbrücke (übrigens sehr gruselig da, mit all den Spinnweben und dem Gestank |bigeyes ) hatte ich noch einen Zupfer auf den D.A.M. Auf dem Rückweg hab ich einfach Blech dran gemacht, sprich große Blinker und Spinner. Und dann lief es auch wieder. 

Bilanz heute: 4 Hechte, der Größte hatte 70cm und ging in der Dämmerung mitten im Park auf den 15g Effzett, und 3 Barsche. Nach der Durststrecke die letzten Tage, voll ok. 

Schon komisch, dass auf Plastik gar nix ging, egal welche Farbe/Größe (ok, die ganz Großen hab ich nicht), und auf Blech ging es ab. Hab das vorhin unserem holländischen Bungalownachbarn erzählt, er ist ein Dauergast und fast jeden Tag auf dem Wasser. Der hat so dumm geguckt und den Kopf geschüttelt, als ich ihm die Blinker und Spinner gezeigt hab, mit denen ich heute erfolgreich war.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Werde heute Abend auch wieder hin fahren und ab morgen dann angeln. Bin schon sehr gespannt, Wetter technisch sieht's ja schon deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ach ja, wenn nichts läuft dann nimm mal einen Wobbler in RedHead, also roter Kopf und weißer oder gelblicher Restkörper.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Dann kauf dir doch nen großen beim bootsverleih.


----------



## tok0r (21. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

unvorstellbar teuer da alles...


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Quatsch....echt? 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Preise lagen dort zwar immer über "Marktniveau" aber max 2-3 Eur....


Junge Du bist doch im Urlaub! #h


----------



## Daserge (22. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Also ich fabd die Preise dort im Bootsverleih auch immer fair.
Wenn du noch mehr Auswahl willst fahr in den kleinen Angelshop nach Enkhuizen. Der hat echt alles zu vernünftigen Preisen.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

In der Rezeption lag ein Prospekt vom Tier&Abgelladem in Wervershoof, die Preise waren richtig fair!

Heute versuche ich mein Glück dann auch wieder, Wetter ist ja für die Räuber deutlich besser.


----------



## tok0r (22. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ja ich bestell immer online, und kauf selten in Läden. 1/3 teurer alles, als in meinem favorisierten Onlineshop. :/


----------



## Ulli3D (22. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



tok0r schrieb:


> Ja ich bestell immer online, und kauf selten in Läden. 1/3 teurer alles, als in meinem favorisierten Onlineshop. :/



Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, normalerweise sind das, je nach Tackle, 1 - 15 Euro und wenn dann in 2 oder 3 Jahren mal Maden für 1,90 € gebraucht werden, dann fährst Du 40 km weil der Angelladen um die Ecke schließen musste. #q

Und wenn mal ein neuer Spitzenring fällig ist? Oder eine andere Kleinigkeit?

Ach ja, der Angelladen in Wervershoof ist wirklich preislich OK. Meine Frau hat da mal vor Jahren eine Daiwa Viento für 149 € gekauft, Frustkauf, da war die Rolle in D beim Bestpreis von 179€ bei den Versendern zu haben.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn nichts läuft dann nimm mal einen Wobbler in RedHead, also roter Kopf und weißer oder gelblicher Restkörper.



Habe ich mir heute mal im laden in medemblik geholt, hat um die 8 Euro gekostet. 

Gebissen hat heute trotzdem nichts großes. Beim schleppen in medemblik und im Hafen nichts. Dafür Ne schöne Stelle für barsche gefunden und diverse schöne Exemplare gefangen. 

Auch wenns nach wie vor Spaß macht, langsam frustet es dann doch ziemlich, noch nicht einen hecht gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Haesel (23. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Was nützt ihm das Online zu bestellen wenn er in Holland am Wasser ist....?
Der Laden in Wervershoof ist wirklich gut und günstig. Finde ich besser als den in Enkhuizen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



tok0r schrieb:


> Ja ich bestell immer online, und kauf selten in Läden. 1/3 teurer alles, als in meinem favorisierten Onlineshop. :/


 
Welcher Onlineshop soll das bitte sein?


----------



## tok0r (23. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, normalerweise sind das, je nach Tackle, 1 - 15 Euro und wenn dann in 2 oder 3 Jahren mal Maden für 1,90 € gebraucht werden, dann fährst Du 40 km weil der Angelladen um die Ecke schließen musste. #q
> 
> Und wenn mal ein neuer Spitzenring fällig ist? Oder eine andere Kleinigkeit?



Versteht mich nicht falsch, gerade für Ruten und Rollen fahr ich eben jetzt schon immer 30km zum nächsten Laden. Erstens, weil ich die unterstützen will und 2. weil ich vor Ort sehen will, wie die Aktion der Rute etc ist. Und da ich keine Rute unter 100€ besitze, und keine Rolle unter 70, lass ich auch im Lokalen Laden meiner Meinung nach genug Geld.

Aber gerade bei Kleinzeug, kann ich mir als Student ohne geregeltes Einkommen, einfach nicht den Luxus leisten immer alles im Laden zu kaufen. Bestes Beispiel sind die Tönchenwirbel mit Snap von SPRO (Die "Guten", nicht die Billigen). Im Laden kosten die bei uns 1,79, und im Netz 0,99.
Was Gummifische angeht, bin ich ein echter Freund der Berkley-Teile geworden. Die hat mein Laden zB gar nicht. Und Würmer und Maden kauf ich alle 3 Jahre mal ne Packung, weil ich (fast) nie auf Friedfisch geh.

Wie auch immer, bin wieder in Deutschland. Bilanz gelandete Fische nach 6 Tagen Vlietlanden:

13 Hechte
5 Barsche
1 Rotfeder
1 Schuppenkarpfen

Der größte Hechte hatte knapp 70cm. Am letzten Tag ging uns aber ein Großer im Schraubenwasser auf den Wobbler, ich denk er hatte so zw. 80 und 90. Der is aber gleich in die Leine von der zweiten Rute, die haben sich dann verheddert, und ich konnte keine Spannung halten, so dass er 1m vor dem Boot ausgestiegen ist. Hab nur seinen Kiemendeckel gesehen, der war echt riesig. Evtl hatte er sogar den Meter. Bin aber echt schlecht im Schätzen, muss ich dazu sagen. 

Den Karpfen haben wir beim Schleppen in die Rückenflosse gehakt. An ner Hart Boushido ML 66 mit max 15g WG hat der so unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht. Da wir auch keinen Kescher bei hatten, mussten wir ihn 20! Minuten lang müde machen, bis wir ihn ins Boot holen konnten. Er hatte knapp 60 cm und schätzungsweise 12-14 Pfund. Aber auch hier, ich bin echt schlecht im Schätzen.

Zum Bungalowpark:

Unser 6 Mann Bungalow war echt klasse. Super schön eingerichtet, gemütlich aber trotzdem modern. Hat auch den Frauen gefallen. Die Lage ist klasse, mit dem Auto/Boot ist man in kurzer Zeit überall. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten für Lebensmittel hat man auch nach 5 Minuten Autofahrt. Das Gewoon Lecker (ist das so richtig geschrieben?) Restaurant ist absolut klasse. Das "all you can eat" da für 22,50 ist einfach der Hammer!! Das Grand-Café ist auch ganz schön, nur würd ich da nix mehr essen. Ne Stunde warten für ein Schnitzel, das mit Melone statt Zitrone serviert wird, und in Soße ertränkt wird, so dass die Panade schon wenn es am Tisch ankommt in dieser schwimmt, muss wirklich nicht sein. Dafür preislich voll gut. Praktisch alle Hauptgerichte kosten 12€, auch das Rumpsteak. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie das da schmeckt. 

Ich komm auf jeden Fall wieder in die Vlietlanden, dann mit großen Wobblern, und im Dezember oder Januar.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Heute auch endlich mal erfolg gehabt. 

An einer Brücke vom Ufer aus diverse Kukös durchs Wasser gezogen, dabei einige barsche gefangen, aber kein Hecht. 

Dann mit nem Köfi n genialen Biss auf 2m Entfernung unter der Brücke bekommen und n 85er Hecht gefangen. Mein Rekord. Bin total happy. :vik:


----------



## Haesel (24. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

An welcher Brücke warst du denn ?


----------



## YoshiX786 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wenn nix klappt, der gute alte Köfi bringt's immer


----------



## Daserge (24. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Habt ihr es mal mit Dropshot versucht? Wollte dieses Jahr mal heisse Stellen mit nem Köfi und Gummis am Dropshot absuchen.


----------



## Daserge (26. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Daserge schrieb:


> Habt ihr es mal mit Dropshot versucht? Wollte dieses Jahr mal heisse Stellen mit nem Köfi und Gummis am Dropshot absuchen.




Anscheinend keiner hier. Das spricht schonmal für diese Option.
Den anders fischen als der rest ist immer gut


----------



## tok0r (27. September 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ich habe im Bungalowpark ein wenig versucht. Vor allem unter der Brücke. Aber ohne Erfolg. War aber auch alles andere als akribisch dabei.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Soo, dann melde ich mich auch nochmal. 
Sorry für die Verspätung, aber ihr wisst ja wie das so ist, wenn nach dem Urlaub erstmal ein riesen Berg Arbeit ansteht. |rolleyes

Nach dem großen Hecht ging dann an den letzten beiden Tagen garnichts mehr. |bigeyes

Noch ein paar Barsche, aber wieder mal kein Hecht, obwohl ich es so ziemlich mit allem versucht habe. Vielleicht war es auch einfach noch zu früh im Jahr bzw. wirklich zu der Zeit noch zu warm. 




Haesel schrieb:


> An welcher Brücke warst du denn ?


Wenn man aus dem Park raus mit dem Boot rechts über die große Vliet fährt, dann unter der Brücke durch und den ersten Kanal wieder rechts.. dann bis zur ersten Brücke der "bundesstraße". 
Mitm Auto Vlietlanden Park raus, links, auf der Bundesstraße wieder links, beim ersten Kreisverkehr grade aus, beim zweiten dann auf dem Parallelweg weiter grade aus und dann kann man mitm Auto direkt an der BRücke parken und die von allen  Seiten wunderbar beangeln. 
Ich hoffe einfach mal, das hier zu posten macht den Spot nicht kaputt und wenn ich nächstes Jahr vielleicht wieder dort hin komme liegt nicht alles voller Müll o.Ä. |wavey:




Daserge schrieb:


> Anscheinend keiner hier. Das spricht schonmal für diese Option.
> Den anders fischen als der rest ist immer gut


Die Barsche zimmern drauf, n Hecht habe ich damit nicht ans Band bekommen, was aber wie gesagt auch mit allen anderen Methoden nicht funktioniert hat. Von daher kein Referenzwert. Im Hafen habe ich einge Dropshotter gesehen, an den Poldern eher nicht. 

Übrigens kann ich den Angelladen/Tierbedarf in Medemblik selber wirklich sehr empfehlen. Kleine aber feine Auswahl Kunstköder und ansonsten wirklich sehr angenehme Preise, die ich in Deutschland zum Teil nur aus dem Internet kenne. 


Und falls man schonmal da ist.. in Verwershoof ist so ein mini Einkaufszentrum, wenn man dort rein kommt ist links so ein absolut übler Kleinzeug/China-Plastik-Müll Laden. Aber die haben die durchsichtigen Sortimentboxen die man optimal für Kunstköder nehmen kann richtig günstig, ich glaube es waren 1,80€ oder so. Habe mich erstmal eingedeckt, für ne identische Box werden bei uns hier im Laden lockere 7,99 aufgerufen. Außerdem für 99ct noch so ein Perlenketten-Bastelset für Kinder mitgenommen. Mehrere hundert Perlen in allen größen und Farben kann man auch immer gebrauchen. :vik:


----------



## YoshiX786 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hi! War jetzt selber das lange Wochenende mit meinem Angelpartner in Nord-Holland und habe den Hechten nachgestellt!

Erstmal musste ich mit bedauern feststellen das es noch viiiiieeeel zu warm ist was auch erklärt warum die Burschen so schlecht beißen.
Wir hatten jede menge Arbeit die Hecht ans Band zu bekommen, aber letztendlich konnte ich in 3 Tagen 9 Hechte und mein Kumpel 6 Hechte verbuchen alle so zwischen 65cm-90cm!

Bis auf 3 Stück haben aber alle auf KöFi-Montage gebissen!


----------



## Haesel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hallo rapalla, Fazit für 7 Tage De Vlietlanden......kacke......habe auf Karpfen und Weisfisch nix gefangen. Auf Drophshot mit Wurm 5 Barsche.....

Ausserhalb des Parks direkt am Golfplatz 2 heftige Attacken auf Blinker und sonst nix. Der Hammer aber im Graben gegenüber....Blinker durchgezogen und heftige Attacke an meiner 2m Spinne......ein riesiger Karpfen war da dran....Die Rute war sowas von Krum......kurz vor der Landung ist er dann ab...Karpfen auf Blinker....


----------



## rapaLLa04 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*



Haesel schrieb:


> Hallo rapalla, Fazit für 7 Tage De Vlietlanden......kacke......habe auf Karpfen und Weisfisch nix gefangen. Auf Drophshot mit Wurm 5 Barsche.....
> 
> Ausserhalb des Parks direkt am Golfplatz 2 heftige Attacken auf Blinker und sonst nix. Der Hammer aber im Graben gegenüber....Blinker durchgezogen und heftige Attacke an meiner 2m Spinne......ein riesiger Karpfen war da dran....Die Rute war sowas von Krum......kurz vor der Landung ist er dann ab...Karpfen auf Blinker....


Haste es denn größtenteils im Park versucht? da war es bei mir auch nicht erfolgreich. 

Hat der Karpfen denn auf den blinker gebissen? Bei der größe der Gräben kann ich mir eher vorstellen, dass der irgendwo in der Flanke gehakt war.


----------



## Checco (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Wir sind ab dem 1. November für eine Woche am grooten Vleet, hoffentlich wird es kühler.
Wir haben vor 2 Jahren mehr Hechte zu Fuß gefangen als mit dem Boot, sind aber meist 5 bis 10 Minuten mit dem Auto gefahren und haben dann angefangen zu angeln.
Zu unserer Verwunderung haben wir sogar im grooten Vleet einen Hecht am Haken gehabt, wohl auf Köderfisch.


----------



## Haesel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Kann sein das der in der Flanke war, nur war der Fisch eigentlich recht gerade zur Schnurrichtung.....aber alleine das solche Brummer in den kleinen Gewässern sind....

Ja war meist vom Steg vom Haus aus....war alles irgendwie tot....kleine Barsche auf Wurm....und mein Bruder hatte das Erlebnis, das er seine Grundrute mit Boilies rein geholt hat und Kraut abschütteln wollte....dann hat ein kleinerer Hecht gemeint, hier lohnt sich ein Angriff.....


----------



## YoshiX786 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Kleine Hechte sind unerfahren und beißen auf so ziemlich alles was sich bewegt!


----------



## Daserge (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

also im Park kann man so gut wie vergessen. Dort konnten wir in drei Anläufen erst einen Hecht fangen und den auch nur weil wir ihn haben jagen sehen. Da hats beim ersten Wurf in die Richtung gleich geknallt.

Ansonsten ist es schon sehr stark befischt dort und Massenfänge sind nicht zu erwarten.

Wir fahren dennoch jedes Jahr hin weil uns auch der Event ansich, also mit Freunden am Wasser und abends ein Bier oder zwei, einfach super gefällt.

Fische hatten wir jedes jahr nur ist es echt nicht einfach. Werden es dieses Jahr am Anreisetag mal zu Fuss gut 20-30km weg vom Park versuchen.

Aber wie gesagt es geht nicht nur ums fangen sondern auch um die geile Zeit mit Gleichgesinnten.

Sind am zweiten November WE dort und auch wir hoffen, dass es noch ein bissl abkühlt.


Eine Sache hab ich noch. Alle sagen in der grooten Vliet lohnt es nicht zu schleppen, kann es nicht sein dass er gerade deshalb lohnt dort mal nen Köder durchzuziehen?


----------



## Checco (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hechte sind devinitiv im grooten Vliet, wir haben ja unseren auch direkt vom Steg gefangen aber halt auf Köderfisch, gechleppt haben wir da auch schon aber da war irgendwie tote Hose, was ja nichts heissen muss da wir in den Poldern auch schleppener weise schlechter gefangen haben als zu Fuß.


----------



## Haesel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Ja was nur nicht zu verstehen ist. das in dem Park noch nicht mal Weisfisch geht.....werde nur noch ausserhalb angeln....


----------



## Checco (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

War in letzter Zeit noch jemand an den Poldern, wir fahren am Samstag hoch und wollten wissen was im Moment geht.


----------



## Daserge (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

wir fahren nächste Woche.

Berichte bitte was so ging!


----------



## Daserge (4. November 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

und wie lief es?


----------



## Checco (8. November 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

So, wieder zurück aus Polderland, was soll man sagen. Ein paar Hechte die aber recht zickig waren. Von der Größe, Fritten bis 90 cm. Barsche waren recht viele vorhanden, die bissen überwiegend beim drop shot.
Das Uferangeln hat bei uns mehr und die größten Hechte gebracht.


----------



## Till73 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

Hallo Polder-Freunde!
Wir waren am letzten Wochenende im Poldergebiet
unterwegs...die Fänge waren durchwachsen...es musste um die Fische gekämpft werden...
besonders auffällig war, dass fast ausschließlich
kleine Hechte zwischen 40 und 60cm zu fangen waren...
wir haben das auf das, doch noch, sehr milde Wetter geschoben...konnten diese Entwicklung allerdings tendenziell schon in den letzten Jahren beobachten...waren früher auch immer gute 80er und 90er dabei, stellten in den letzten Jahren
70+Fische schon eine Ausnahme dar...es spielt letztlich für uns keine besondere Rolle, wie lang die Fische sind...Spass macht es immer...aber es ist doch bemerkenswert.....wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Und wer hat eine Erklärung auf Lager?


----------



## Daserge (28. November 2014)

*AW: Medemblik, Nord Holland*

wir hatten vor 3 Wochen bis auf einen Fisch nur Hechte > 70
Wir hatten auch sehr mildes Wetter daran kann es also nicht liegen.

Was bemerkenswert war ist dass wir alle Fische an 2 Stellen gefangen haben und der Rest war wie tot.


----------



## Arenberger (22. Juli 2020)

Hi, 
bin Ende August oben in dem Bungalow park hat einer auch aktuelle Infos!
Oder ist es immer noch so überfischt ;D
Gruß


----------

